# One Bow??



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

mathews. from speed bows to forgiveness bows, they always put out a consistent line.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Pse.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

:mg: I could never rely on just 1! I need Hoyts for targets and my bowtechs and PSE's for 3D and hunting and bowfishing!


----------



## stans806 (Sep 5, 2008)

HOyt.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

ouch that is a hard one you want a company that wont die out on you in a bad economy but still makes good bows with high quality so it would probably be pse mathews or hoyt they have been in the race for sometime and i dont think that they are going anywhere.


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

Mathews- Forgiving, Smooth, Cant beat them in my opinion.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

probably martin, they have a ton of different bows and thier parts (cams, risers, limbs) are so interchangable, I can still tinker around and make a bow that fits me well


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

As much as I like hoyt, I would probobally go with mathews.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

either alpine, bowtech or pse


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Mathews... amazing bows..


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Mine. Actually, that might be a definate possibility:lol:.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

HOYT UE= speed, forgiveness and tack driving ability


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hoyt definetley. they have all kinds of bows to fit every need. now if I was going buy cost then it would be Martin. they make alot of really good bows for a really good price.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Hoyt.

Mathews just ain't my style.

My Bowtechs can be annoying to tune and I'd like to see better limbs on them.

PSE is good but Hoyt has more options for target.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Mine. Actually, that might be a definate possibility:lol:.


Never heard of that brand..


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, if it was the company and not the bow, then I might go with Bowtech. They make a great product, they are smooth (enough), fast and quiet. If it was just one bow, I think I would go with a Hoyt because of their dependability.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

MARTIN:darkbeer:


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

ok..... what if you could only have one bow????


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

For the rest of my life???....Just to be safe i'd pull a kegan and cody roiter and shoot a stick.


----------



## uncleted327 (Feb 29, 2008)

Bowtech all the way, couldn't go wrong with Martin either


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> mathews. from speed bows to forgiveness bows, they always put out a consistent line.


Lol, not to argue with you but the "mcpherson technology" are just pse limbs and cams put onto a mathews riser, and i would chose darton, for one they own the patents for most of the cams (all except single that i know of) and they are great hunting bows!


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Every time Im in the market for a new bow I try as many different brands and models as I can get my hands on, I always end up coming back to Hoyt though. They just feel right in my hands and I enjoy shooting them the most.
I have been tempted by a few bowtechs though, and the new Merlin Excalibur is sweet . . .


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

hoyt, there always up there concistantly in second or first with recurve equipment. plus i get them almost free rite now and it shoots great then win and win would be next


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

NMYoungGun said:


> ok..... what if you could only have one bow????


i would have to go with the S4 scepter:darkbeer:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Never heard of that brand..


It's a very small brand, with only a few very crazy customers

If I only had to shoot one bow, it would have to be a long flatbow. Hardwood, with a heavily tempered belly and wide limbs. Preferably no backing and a nice handle. About 70" long, and strong. Built for durability, speed, and smoothness.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

NMYoungGun said:


> ok..... what if you could only have one bow????


Well, not many bows will last the rest of my life. Not even Hoyts. They just get outdated and worn out.

But, putting that aside, it would be a choice between my Guardian and the Commander. They both are smooth and quite, and very forgiving. They are also fast enough for 3-Ds and hunting. It's a tough choice, but I think I would have to go with the Guardian.


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

if i had to choose one bow it would probally be the Alphamax 35 because of the simple fact that it works good for any type of shooting and will get the job done.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Mathews


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

Hoyt all the way.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

im with kegan. I would ratther have my longbows but if not probably matthews, elite, or bowtech.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I would go with hoyt because they are just so versitile. Target hoyts are nice because they are so customizable (you get to choose what limbs, what cam systems and from 3 types of risers deflexed reflexed and neutral) for hunting they are just so durrable ( but not quite as fast as I would want though) so I think one brand for the rest of my life would be hoyt if I had to.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Yea I just dont know I'm not much of one to drop all my eggs in the basket and run with it but if I was a gambling man I think hoyt will have the most the best hunting bow for years to come


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's my answer:


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> Here's my answer:


I like that SOLOCAM part but I think that bow company will be around for some time tho people will fork out the money for them so I dont see them going under any time soon


----------



## HoytBoyJr (Jun 29, 2009)

*Hoyt*

Definitly Hoyt


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

I love my hoyts i've shot all the others and i haven't found any other bows that i like more than hoyt pse...mathews...martin...bowtech none of them feel as good as my hoyts do


________________
Hoyt alphamax 32 
Hoyt 737
Gold Tip Ultralite 22
Scott Longhorn
Extreme sights


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

i would definately choose hoyt. because there speed is prettty good, there pretty forgiving and no other bow can beat the durability of a hoyt.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

martin ALL the way


----------

